# Base for Drill Grinding Attachment



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Post 1 of 2
There are a couple of these bases on the web but they require some milling work. Some require a payment for the plans. Here’s a free one. As an exercise in the “Can I Do It” category I set out to design a base that could be made without a Bridgeport Mill or other metal working power tools. It’s all in the pictures. (20) Two posts at 10 per post. I numbered them because previous uploads I’ve done didn’t post in the order I uploaded them. The most important part is the simple wooden fixture to keep the parts aligned and square. Yes, a Drill Doctor may be better but this is cheaper and it was fun to make.  

Drill Grinder Attachment (Drill Partner, Sears & many others) Made in Taiwan $10, $12 & $25 on e-bay (all the same thing)
http://cgi.ebay.com/DRILL-GRINDER-A...LLPARTNER_W0QQitemZ140152255332QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/DRILL-GRINDER-A...LLPARTNER_W0QQitemZ140152255332QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Drill-Grinder-Attachment_W0QQitemZ170015846303QQcmdZViewItem

Original Drill Grinding Attachment by General Tools & Instruments $37.75 and made in…………….. Taiwan I believe. But I could be wrong.  
http://www.generaltools.com/Products/Original-Drill-Grinding-Attachment__825.aspx

Parts: (All parts can be purchased at Home Depot, Lowe’s, Ace Hardware, etc.)
ALUM-FLAT 1/8” x 3/4”
ALUM-ANGLE 1/8” x 3/4” (These are not always a perfect 90 degrees)
10-32 x 1¼ “Socket Head Cap Screws
10-32 Nuts
¼-20 Threaded Rod
¼” steel rod
¼-20 or ¼ -28 Lock Nuts
¼” collars
¼” x 5/16” x 3/4” Bronze Bushing
¼” x 3/8” x 1/2” Flanged Bronze Bushing
5/16-18 x 1½” Bolt
Assorted Washers
Knob

Tools:
Non-Ferrous Metal Cutting saw blade (or hacksaw)
5/16 Reamer
3/8 Reamer
¼-20 Tap
5/16-18 Tap
¼ -20 or ¼ -28 die (I had ¼ -28 lock nuts on hand.
Square/Round Tip Tooth Pick (Wood) (diamond brand)


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Pictures 2 of 2
They are not posting in the order I uploaded them.
The pics are numbered for the build sequence. You'll hace to try and read the numbers in the thumbnails.
Jim


----------



## rich1 (Nov 25, 2007)

great work jim and a great job posting, rich1


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Jim,
Great job on the base and the post. Thanks!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nicely done.


----------

